# power point annimations to TV



## jaludwick (Nov 28, 2008)

I use ppt to a projector and it works fine.

When I hook my laptop up to a tv with same cable the annimation freeze and the computer locks up.

what to do?


----------



## psd123 (Mar 20, 2008)

do you get a picture on the tv at all?


----------

